

NY Times charges: A quick look at the numbers/opportunities - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=226

======
dotcoma
nice back of the envelope numbers. And good enought to convince me, to be
sure. But I'd love to know the numbers the NYT ran...

~~~
shafqat
thanks - that would have been a perfect fly-on-the-wall meeting when they
debated and took this decision. obviously their numbers are different and more
optimistic, but I commend them for giving it a go.

since we entrepreneurs have irrational expectations/optimism, why can't they?!

